# extra top fin



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

two of my three 7" p's have a tiny little fin between the top and the tail fin. and the other one doesn't. i dont get it, could it have something to do with breeding, because i noticed that that one of the ones with the fin paired with the one without it. or is it just because one of mine is cracked out?


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

all of my p's have a Adipose/fatty fin


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

all of my p's have a Adipose/fatty fin 
there is nothing special in it!!!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

LakaDazed said:


> two of my three 7" p's have a tiny little fin between the top and the tail fin. and the other one doesn't. i dont get it, could it have something to do with breeding, because i noticed that that one of the ones with the fin paired with the one without it. or is it just because one of mine is cracked out?


 don't discriminate! love piranhas for what they are, not by virtue of their adipose fin! with or without the fin, are they not the individual piranha that you've come to love? end discrimination and hate crimes!

just btw, that was in sarcasm. except the last part.


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

thats not the only thing cracked out about it. one of my other ps bit right underneath his eye when i was cleanin the tank when i had first gotten them, it bubled up and messed up his pupil permenently. but its coo. now i can tell them apart.


----------

